# Campgrounds near London with transportation



## Pineapplekid (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi All

Any recommendations for campgrounds in the London area with decent transportation into town?

We will want to do a museum tour for a few days.

I know I could google it but personal recommendations are what I am looking for.

RV parks by big city's in the USA are usually very expensive or not safe, so information on costs and safety is important.

( No RV parks in Hawaii )

Aloha Leon


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Crystal Palace, in south London, is your best bet. The no.3 bus goes from outside and takes you, via some prime sights like Trafalgar Square ( National Gallery) and House of Parliament, into central London. It takes about an hour but if you are in a rush you can get off en route and get the tube. We enjoy sitting on the top deck at the front and watching London unfold however. There is also the 122 ( check that...) which takes you to Greenwich.

Its a pleasant site, run by the Caravan Club, and there is much of interest in the area itself.

You should book though as its very popular, for obvious reasons. 

You will also need to drive a LEZ compliant vehicle to get there but it is not in the Congestion Zone. 

Enjoy !

G


Edit to add. Its no more expensive than other CC sites . You can join the club there and so get a reduction if you are going to be using several CC sites then this is worth it. See their website for details.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

London has a Low Emission Zone so the first thing to do is check whether your motorhome can enter this zone without being charged a hefty sum of money. The Caravan Club has two sites of interest Abbey Wood and Crystal Palace. They both have good public transport links into the City with Abbey Wood being better in my opinion but both are in the Low Emission Zone. Further out and not in the Low Emission Zone is Henlow Bridge Lakes. Its a good site and it is only 5 minutes walk to the main line station.

peedee


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Looks like I was compiling mine at the same time as your Griz! Sorry for the duplication.

Another thing in favour of Abbey Wood is your interest in Museums, It is a short bus or train ride from the Greenwich Museums and the Cutty Sark.
peedee


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

If you are not LEZ compliant then consider the Camping and Caravanning Club site in Oxford. It is right next to the Redbridge Park and Ride which will take you into central Oxford and stops at the coach station. A comfortable, fast coach into central London ( and they go every 10 minutes, 24/7) or, you can go to the train station and get the frequent and fast trains to Paddington. You've also got Oxford to see as well as frequent buses to Woodstock for Blenheim Palace and further into the Cotswolds.

Its probably as fast and convenient as any of the London sites and less stressful driving there.

If you need further info on that option let me know.

G


----------



## 79144will (Sep 8, 2010)

We normally stay at East Horsley C&CC ,just a walk to the main line station, from Guildford,to central London =20 min`s, As we are talking about the C/C and the C&CC,can anyone ,(maybe on the committee) tell me ? if after all power supply companies have lowered their prices,the Clubs will reduce the fee`s for electricity ?????????????????????? Regards Bill


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

the question is, did they put their prices up when the cost of electricity went up.
You have received the best advice there is about the London campsites.Do hope you enjoy your trip.

cabby


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

79144will said:


> if after all power supply companies have lowered their prices,the Clubs will reduce the fee`s for electricity ?????????????????????? Regards Bill


When you hook up to electricity you pay not just for the actual energy used but also for the installation, upgrading and maintenance of the equipment to deliver it. The costs of doing that don't go down and I, for one, don't grudge the pence per visit difference as I know that the equipment I am using is safe and interruption free. It is also good to know that the supply, being at least 16 amp, is sufficient for me to use kettle and heating at the same time and I don't, as in much of the rest of Europe, have to limit current used at any one time.

G


----------



## Pineapplekid (Mar 9, 2009)

Great information on the camp grounds Thanks 

Now what the He*l is a LEZ compliant vehicle

Do I need a sticker or what, How do I get one for my Sprinter?
remember the Sprinter is registered in The Netherlands.

The sprinter's main fuel is LPG, it starts up on Gasoline ( petrol )
then almost immediately it automatically switches over to LPG.

Any information on How I do this?

Great information lucky I found out before I got there.

Aloha Leon


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Sounds like your vehicle could be LEZ compliant? I have no idea how the system works for foreign registered vehicles but I suggest you contact Transport for London. The contacts for enquiries about the LEZ are >here<
peedee


----------



## Pineapplekid (Mar 9, 2009)

I went to the LEZ web page and received the following information;

LEZ wizard page

You are not affected by the Low Emission Zone.
You do not need to take any action.
You said your vehicle:
• does not run on diesel 
TfL classifies your vehicle as a car or non-diesel vehicle for LEZ purposes.

So I guess the LEZ zones are just for diesel vehicles

Aloha Leon


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

What is London and all the other cities doing with all these emission taxes and charges? Do they help the planet or clean the air?
As far as I can see traffic jams and congestion is just the same in London as it was before all these charges came in.

Where is all the cash going apart from more signs saying you will pay??

Ray.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Most won't be paying because either their vehicles are exempt or they have clean engines. At least it has forced vehicle manufactures to clean up their engines for the benefit of all.

peedee


----------

